# Braces



## Rasha (Jul 29, 2015)

I wore braces (upper teeth only) somewhere in 2013 til the end of 2014, right now I'm wearing a retainer but because it broke last month so I need to check with the dentist again ugh XP

about the experience itself...it was not a pleasant one, the first 2 weeks were filled with headaches and constant pain I also felt strong pressure on my skull. lol I only wore them because my mom said if you ever want to find a man you need to fix your teeth first..right

anyway, I just wanted to know how many tbt members wear or have worn braces at a point in their life and if it really helped them find love rofl

pardon my awfultastic English skills, this old girl tries really


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

wearing them on right now :') 
They arent so bad, considering I've wanted them for years. Theyre just annoying to clean =_= (flossing and stuff)


----------



## Celty (Jul 29, 2015)

Ah, I had braces for...2 years I think?  

I really only needed to wear them because of my bottom teeth (they were crooked af), but ended up getting them on the top as well to even out an overbite.  

I distinctly remember also getting headaches and feeling pressure, and my teeth _hurt._ Like, they seriously hurt.  They were sore and I couldn't eat anything for a while.  I despised braces.  At first, I hated them.  I wouldn't smile at all, and it seemed all they did was cause me pain.  

However, when I got my braces off, I was so happy with how my teeth looked.  It took a little while to get used to myself without braces, but in the end, I actually ended up looking a whole lot better than before I got braces.

In the end, going through that was hell, but I believe it was worth it.

P.S. don't worry about your English!  It's absolutely fine.  Great, really.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 29, 2015)

I had braces from 6th grade until the end of 8th grade. I was really happy to have them off before I got to high school! They really helped my teeth even though they'll never be perfect


----------



## okaimii (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes, I have. And now I am reminded of the horrible times...


----------



## ams (Jul 29, 2015)

Yep. I had them from 10th to 12th grade. I was way too old for braces, but luckily my best friend had them at the same time.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 29, 2015)

I had them in 5th grade.  I wore them for less than a year, which is pretty surprising considering what my teeth looked like pre-orthodontia.  I didn't mind the braces themselves, but I remember the headgear I had to wear for a few months prior being pretty brutal.


----------



## Locket (Jul 29, 2015)

Pasta, because I'm gonna need them. My teeth are too close together.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 29, 2015)

I actually just got my braces off today! I had them for about a year and a half, I believe, and I didn't think they were so bad. They were a bit uncomfortable at first but I got used to them quickly and now I kinda have to get used to seeing myself without them, but I think they'll be worth it.


----------



## axo (Jul 29, 2015)

I have braces for 7 years and then I need a retainer until they can put my fake teeth in. Consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2015)

I've had braces for about 16 months, my teeth werent very severe. I don't remember them being that painful either.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have braces right now, and have had them since last autumn. They'll probably come off soon, though.

I only found them really annoying at the beginning. Other then changing the formation of my teeth, they haven't really changed very much. I mean, it wasn't really a life altering change or anything imo. My teeth were "okay" to begin with, but not great. I'm hoping I will have some new-found confidence once they're off.

As for it making you more appealing to a possible mate, as your mother suggested, I think this is true. Not because your teeth will be straighter, but because you will most likely feel more confident over having straighter teeth. And everyone knows: _confidence is sexy._ (I should write a self-help book. I'll call it something clich? like "_Beauty comes from within_")


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, I didn't realize they were so common. I never needed them.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2015)

ive never had braces but i've always thought they looked nice on people (providing you dont get stupid colors).

in 8th grade i made a facebook page called "people with braces are sexy" and it got like 500,000 likes but then coz i was a dumb 14 yr old i didnt moderate it and ppl posted porn on the page and it got shut down fml


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 29, 2015)

I voted pasta


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 29, 2015)

I had them when I was younger -- which is one of my biggest regrets. I didn't care about much as a kid so I didn't take care of them as well as I should have. I didn't wear my retainer afterward either. :c I take good care of my teeth now, though. They look good (thank goodness).


----------



## Sanxithe (Jul 29, 2015)

My bro had braces and he was so sad cuz he had to eat porridge for a few days after each visit to the dentist where they would tighten it again. He had to put the rubber bands on his braces as well. I remember on the day he was supposed to remove them he was so happy but it turns out he put the rubber bands wrongly so his teeth became out of shape again!! Then his dentist made the braces even tighter and my brother came out crying


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm 20 years old and I'm getting braces soon. My teeth have been called cute by many people, actually! They're fairly straight, but 2 the top 'sharp' teeth (forgot the name of them) on each side of my mouth protrude outwards a little bit. I also have baaaarrely noticeable buckteeth.  

Before I get my braces, I have to have four extractions in the back. I think they're my wisdom teeth. Ouch.  
I got pearly whites (thanks to brushing 3 times a day and flossing daily too) so when I do get braces, I'm pretty sure I'll love them and easily know how to clean them.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2015)

I had braces a couple years ago for a year or two and now my teeth look great, and having braces didn't hurt at all throughout the entire process.  Now I have a permanent retainer on my top teeth that will come off in a year or so, and I'm SUPPOSED to be wearing a non-permanent retainer on my bottom teeth that I take off and put on, but I hate the way it feels so Idc about wearing it.  I'm thinking of using my own money to get a permanent one on my bottom teeth put in so I don't have to worry about it, seeing as my parents won't spend any more money on my teeth right now and I've had a job for 6 months.  My teeth look great though, there's only a couple bottom ones that are uneven, but no one really sees your bottom teeth when you smile, just the top ones mostly (Unless you're doing a really corny smile where all your teeth are showing which I don't do)

If you guys are complaining about braces, just wait till you have to get your wisdom teeth removed.  Trust me, I haven't even had mine removed yet, and I know it's going to be worse.  (I'm not looking forward to it...)


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 29, 2015)

No. I've been blessed with straight teeth.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> No. I've been blessed with straight teeth.



My mom and dad were like you, and I'm jealous of all of you.  I feel spiteful and envious.  D:


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 29, 2015)

I had braces for 2 and a half years, and have been wearing a retainer ever since. In my opinion, the retainer is worse because you have to remember to wear it, and that gets really hard once you don't have to wear it every single day ;-; And then when you forget... AUGH the pain of the retainer...


----------



## Jacob (Jul 29, 2015)

omg getting bands tomorrow bring it on


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I had braces for 2 and a half years, and have been wearing a retainer ever since. In my opinion, the retainer is worse because you have to remember to wear it, and that gets really hard once you don't have to wear it every single day ;-; And then when you forget... AUGH the pain of the retainer...



OMG YES, you get exactly what I mean.  I feel better having one I know is permanent rather than having a non-permanent one where I have to remember when to take it off and put it on.  I feel just like you about retainers.


----------



## Llust (Jul 29, 2015)

got my braces a couple of months ago. its not that bad anymore, not like it interfears with my daily activities or anything..but whenever they change the wires, it's just a pain to deal with..but that's honestly nothing compared to the week prior to actually getting the braces on. i can still remember how much pain i was in back the haha..


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 29, 2015)

Ryu said:


> My mom and dad were like you, and I'm jealous of all of you.  I feel spiteful and envious.  D:



My mom likes to take credit for my having straight teeth by saying she nagged me to push them straight with my tongue lmao if that makes any sense to you.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> My mom likes to take credit for my having straight teeth by saying she nagged me to push them straight with my tongue lmao if that makes any sense to you.



Lol, it doesn't, but that's still funny X)


----------



## graceroxx (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah, I had braces all of 7th grade and the first few weeks of 8th, so about 14 months total. They were horrible at first, it hurt for weeks straight and I could barely eat anything. But it never really hurt after retightenings, so..
I wear my retainer every night, it's not bad at all except it does taste kind of gross when I wake up in the morning. But that's really all!
Braces weren't fun but I'm glad I got them bc my teeth are straight now and I feel confident with my smile!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 29, 2015)

Ryu said:


> OMG YES, you get exactly what I mean.  I feel better having one I know is permanent rather than having a non-permanent one where I have to remember when to take it off and put it on.  I feel just like you about retainers.



You're lucky you have one permanent! LOL I just have a top and bottom retainer, and my thinking process is always "ugh, they feel gross so I don't want to wear...but then my teeth will be crooked... ok tomorrow" -1 week later- "UGHHH THIS HURTS SO MUCH TO WEAR"

Braces you get used to and are always there, and after the first few wire tightenings where everything moves the most, it doesn't hurt at all :c


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> You're lucky you have one permanent! LOL I just have a top and bottom retainer, and my thinking process is always "ugh, they feel gross so I don't want to wear...but then my teeth will be crooked... ok tomorrow" -1 week later- "UGHHH THIS HURTS SO MUCH TO WEAR"
> 
> Braces you get used to and are always there, and after the first few wire tightenings where everything moves the most, it doesn't hurt at all :c




Yeah, I feel ya.  Braces are so much better than retainers.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2015)

I have them on now and will get them off in November. They will be o for 3 years at that point. While the braces themselves never hurt too bad, I pretty much had to get every other imaginable thing in my mouth as well. Spacers, springs, bands, wax, you name it. What hurt most of all was this. (Go to the bottom, I had to have option 2 done for me. Probably all 3 hurt terribly.) I had it in both sides as well. >_<


----------



## Mariah (Jul 29, 2015)

I got braces August 2011 and I got the top ones off September 2013 and the bottom ones off March 2014. I have a permanent retainer on the bottom and I wear a removable one on the top every night.


----------



## Tianna (Jul 30, 2015)

I have in fact worn them and it was a living nightmare! O_O Luckily that was from 2011-2013...


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

Yea I did from grade 6 to about idk grade 12 or 11? {cant remember lol}

It was torture because I also had to get the headgear and that was not fun.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 30, 2015)

nope


----------



## Nataliesan (Jul 30, 2015)

I have those 6 month braces and they're coming off in two weeks! Everytime they have been adjusted I've had constant pain and can barely eat, can't wait for them to be gone!


----------



## pietro07 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm getting them soon, now I'm worried ╥﹏╥


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jul 30, 2015)

I had them for two years, and it wasn't pleasant . HOWEVER they were so worth it, like I actually smile nowadays, so it's worth doing despite the pain  you'll regret it later if you don't!


----------



## himeki (Jul 30, 2015)

pasta


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2015)

Nope, I've never needed them.


----------



## HeyPatience (Jul 30, 2015)

From 7th to 10th grade I had braces. They were mainly for my bottom teeth but the reason I got them on top was because I had a molar that was twisted. Meaning that the actual outside of the tooth was facing inside, and the inside was facing outward. Apparently I inherited it, but we cant figure out from who because no one else in the family had that happen. 

All I remember is that I hated them so much, and the day I got them off I was so happy!


----------



## epona (Jul 30, 2015)

i had them when i was like 13 for 2 years and then had to get them again for a year when i was 19 because i ****ed up my gums and all my teeth moved lol

but yeah, they're worth it for sure


----------



## tokkio (Jul 30, 2015)

yeppa yee i had them for four years, and im currently still wearing retainers hahah (though tbh i dont always put them on bc i get too lazy to clean them eveeerryyttiimmmee ugh)


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nope! Dentist said if anything I MIGHT need a retainer, but that is still only a might, so maybe I can get away with nothing like those for my teeth


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 30, 2015)

I got my braces at the end of fifth grade and had them taken off towards the beginning of seventh; altogether it was like a year and a half. My teeth were pretty bad because I had some of my adult teeth grow overtop of the baby teeth, but my braces didn't really hurt or anything. I wear retainers at night now so my teeth don't move out of place.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 30, 2015)

I've never needed braces but my gf used to have some. She said she hated them and that they were painful.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 30, 2015)

I've had mine for 2 and a half years now, but I get them off in October. I can't wait~


----------



## kassie (Jul 30, 2015)

I had braces from 6th to 9th grade. I then didn't wear my retainer for long afterwards so my teeth shifted.

I currently have braces again and I should only need them for a year / year and a half.


----------



## tobi! (Jul 30, 2015)

Braces are awful. My tongue would get bloody regularly and I got a ton of cold sores.WEAR THE RUBBERBANDS!

I didn't wear my retainer and now my teeth have shifted.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 30, 2015)

7 years of orthodontics including 4 years of braces, and I finally got them off! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still have to wear a mouth guard at night  but whatever


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 30, 2015)

During my teens, I had to wear them and I'll never forget my first brace/torture device, it hurt like a biatch. The only way I can describe it, is that I had two rings around my top back teeth, then I had to hook a metal wire that went around my face, then onto that wire I had to then attach a elasticated band to the wire (had to go back of my head too) and I had to wear that at night. Boy did I know about it in the morning, couldn't chew my breakfast because my back teeth hurt.

    Then for a few years until I was about 19 I had the bog standard coloured bands one and finally getting a clear plastic retainer that I wore at night, then finally got discharged when I was 20, was so happy .


----------



## Buggy (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, pasta. I'm getting braces soon. ;-;


----------



## piichinu (Jul 30, 2015)

oh my god i had phase I in like 4th-5th grade. top and bottom expanders and then braces. rl stuff got in the way so i just started phase II exactly a year ago, 4 years later. i should be getting them off soon, though. my orthodontist is like really good and most of his patients dont even have them for more than a year


----------



## Rasha (Jul 30, 2015)

*looks at poll*
woah I didn't know so many kids got their teeth fix here, and I thought I was so special *dramatic music* :'c


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 30, 2015)

i dont have them but i need mom.only the top row they are spaced at af . i realize that i shoulda been have then but i wasnt that ashamed or embarrassed about how my teeth look but now in my 20's am i. hopefully i have them between now and next yr. idk why i feel this way about them now, i made it thru high school with the gaps  my 20's shouldnt be so hard right?


----------



## Ragdoll (Jul 30, 2015)

i guess braces arent so bad, it probably depends on the reason why you're getting them. i got them because bottom teeth were crooked and overbite so it wasnt too horrible.. it just felt like i was wearing the bit part of some horse bridle lol


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 30, 2015)

I've been very grateful that I never needed braces. Yay no brace face team!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes, I got my braces back in November 2014. The pain isn't so pleasant after they get tightened, but the feeling soon fades after a few days. - it'll all be worth it in the end though!


----------



## Albuns (Jul 31, 2015)

My parents insisted on me getting braces for the top row of my teeth, but I didn't want to because I thought eating would become more of a chore(I rarely feel hungry if ever). Not only that, but it would just feel awkward, doing daily subconscious things like licking my teeth, only to feel metal or whatever in the way.

I imagine I'd have to live in pain for at least a year, so there's that as well.


----------



## tumut (Jul 31, 2015)

I have never had braces.


----------



## Perri (Jul 31, 2015)

I've had braces since the August before 5th grade, so it'll be 4 years.

Teeth are still crooked.
Mouth is very small so I had to have 4 teeth removed.
Canine tooth took years to come down and still isn't finished.
I've developed tooth resorption and may lose 1-4 front teeth.
My top and bottom teeth do not have the ability to close/touch.
If I need tooth implants, it'll cost thousands and I dunno what insurance can or can't do...
Tooth resorption was caused by the braces.

Hey, but it's all worth it, right? xD


----------



## Wrathie83 (Aug 1, 2015)

Perri said:


> I've had braces since the August before 5th grade, so it'll be 4 years.
> 
> Teeth are still crooked.
> Mouth is very small so I had to have 4 teeth removed.
> ...



Yup definitely is, wished I had mine done sooner.



Edit: off topic, your sig made me giggle lol.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Personally I like braces but I don't have to or have never work them so unu


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

Thankfully I never needed braces, but I've always thought they were so cute on other people? I'm weird, excuse me. But my teeth are straight but jacked up in other ways, so I still get to go visit the dentist, hopefully soon if one calls me back cause I've got an abscess... I don't mind the dentist as much as the doctors, but I am still not overly fond. I just hope if they rip my tooth out they'll let me keep it.. Once again, mega weirdo, don't mind me...


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

ive never needed to wear braces

always been told that ive got perfect teeth (this is why u should listen to ur dentist kids!!)


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

I've never had to have braces, I've always had really straight teeth thank god. But honestly braces are cute, probably a lot of work. My friends have all had to have them and I have to hear complaining about them all the time, but eh, you gotta get it done.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 2, 2015)

I had braces, a mouth expander, and two retainers (top of mouth and bottom) from grade 5 to grade 7. My mouth was too small, so one of my teeth was growing in the middle of the roof of my mouth so yeah.

When I lose all my baby teeth, I'm getting an invisiline to straighten my teeth.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My teeth aren't that out of place, but my enamel didn't develop properly so I have to take really good care of them so I don't get cavities.


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 2, 2015)

I had braces millions of years ago.  Now my teeth are freakishly straight and uniform looking.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

I havent had them but i probably need them. But i dont think people should be getting them so young because their teethies are still growing so whats the point because theyre just gonna get moved again and most people ive seen get them dont even need them and its such a waste of money


----------



## Aly (Aug 2, 2015)

I have mine on for another 6 months (ew). For people who are getting them: they get sore at first. I pushed my tongue against the wires and brackets to loosen them up. DO WHATEVER IN YOUR POWER NOT TO BREAK A BRACKET. What else... Hmmm... Well, if you break a wire, try to shape it back and put it back in place, don't make too big of a deal about it. And if a back band comes off, try putting it back on your tooth. (Get your orthodontist to fix anything that's bugging you asap because things sticking out cause sores and cut your mouth sometimes)


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 3, 2015)

Never had braces but I really wanted them because in middle school I thought they were cool lol. People had cool colors and seemed to be well liked or trendy to have braces. . I have straight teeth but a small front tooth gap. The dentist never said it needed corrected unless it's for cosmetic reasons but I'm fine with it.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 3, 2015)

Never had them but a lot of people around me either have braces or had them. I think it's the best feeling taking them off and being able to smile with nice teeth. There is a clear difference and it most probably will help you find a man. haha


----------

